# itinere



## ner

Could anyone help me please?, I need to know what the word "itinere" means in English.
Thanks a lot


----------



## lightbluefeather

Itinere->travel
In itinere-> in progress

But I think it is not Italian, it's Latin


----------



## ner

lightbluefeather said:
			
		

> Itinere->travel
> In itinere-> in progress
> 
> But I think it is not Italian, it's Latin


Thank you for your help!


----------



## lightbluefeather

You're welcome!


----------



## Annie_too_cool_for_you_:D

It is Latin for journey 

 hope i helped


----------



## Annie_too_cool_for_you_:D

I haven't really studied much Latin and I came across this title:

in itinere

I know itinere is journey and in is onto so would the title be on the journey or onto the journey? 
I know the 1st one sounds better but that is not always the case in Latin - I have found  

Anyway I hope you can help it would be appriciated.


----------



## Cagey

"_in_" with the ablative case (_itinere_) means "_on_". 

"_in_" with the _accusative case_ (_iter_)"_in_" would mean "_onto_".

 So the one that sounds better to you (_on the journey_) is the correct one.  Nice work!

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flaminius

In fact, _itinere_ is the ablative of _iter_ (jourey or road).  The ablative is used to express; the means or the instrument of an action, the starting point of a movement, object of comparison and so on.  It is one of the two cases in Latin that can accompany prepositions: the other is accusative.


----------



## mrmoto74

Is in itenere used in English?  I need to translate "attività di valutazione ex ante, in itinere e ex post" into English.  I'm satisfied that ex ante and ex post are used in English, but I have my doubts about in itinere.  I suspect "in progress" is preferred, in which case I should probably translate all three Latin expressions.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cagey

mrmoto74 said:


> Is in itenere used in English?  I need to translate "attività di valutazione ex ante, in itinere e ex post" into English.  I'm satisfied that ex ante and ex post are used in English, but I have my doubts about in itinere.  I suspect "in progress" is preferred, in which case I should probably translate all three Latin expressions.  Any suggestions?



"_In itinere_" isn't a familiar term in English, though I see that it occasionally appears in legal documents.  I agree that translating all three is a good idea.  

(You appear to know the translation of  _ex ante, in itinere e ex post_.  However, in case that is what you want: "beforehand, in progress, and after the fact")


----------



## mrmoto74

Cagey said:


> "_In itinere_" isn't a familiar term in English, though I see that it occasionally appears in legal documents. I agree that translating all three is a good idea.
> 
> (You appear to know the translation of _ex ante, in itinere e ex post_. However, in case that is what you want: "beforehand, in progress, and after the fact")


 
What about using interim, therefore translating the whole phrase into "Ex ante, interim and ex post evaluation activities"?

Or do you still think "Beforehand, in progress and after the fact evaluation activities" or "Evaluation activities beforehand, in progress and after the fact" is better?

The context is a brief explaining procedural details in the organization of a training course.  The phrase is the heading of a section which details some of the evaluation processes carried out by the course organisers before (during application process), during and after the course.  As it's a heading, I'd like to use something concise like "Pre-, during, and post-course evaluation activities".


----------



## Cagey

The problem with _interim_ (I think) is that it most often is used to describe the space between activities, so it may not be understood as you want it to be.



> As it's a heading, I'd like to use something concise like "Pre-, during, and post-course evaluation activities".



I like this one, but you would need a prefix that means "during".  At the moment I can't think of one.  _mid-_ is too specific in time, and nothing else comes to mind. 

I hope that someone else will notice this discussion and make a suggestion. 

(In my earlier post, I just intended to confirm the meanings of the Latin.  I wasn't intending to recommend a particular translation in your context.)


----------



## Cagey

mrmoto, it occurs to me that now your question is not about the Latin, but about the wording in English.  This is the kind of question the English forum can help with.  I suggest you post a question there.  

Tell them you have a translation from the Latin, but that you want a better wording in English.  You should explain the context, give them the English wording(s) you are considering and ask for their comments and suggestions.


----------



## mrmoto74

Cagey said:


> mrmoto, it occurs to me that now your question is not about the Latin, but about the wording in English. This is the kind of question the English forum can help with. I suggest you post a question there.
> 
> Tell them you have a translation from the Latin, but that you want a better wording in English. You should explain the context, give them the English wording(s) you are considering and ask for their comments and suggestions.


 
I will get onto it straight away.  Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## pochi2007

I think *itinere* can also refer to one's daily commute, or travel between home and work. Anyone else concur?


----------



## Cagey

pochi2007 said:


> I think *itinere* can also refer to one's daily commute, or travel between home and work. Anyone else concur?


Do you mean that the Latin word _itinere_ has been adopted into English?  I am not familiar with this use.  Do you have an example of this?


----------



## Peano

I think this Latin expression is used to denote an accident happened while going to work (*in itinere*) , not while being at work.
This word is quite odd to me. It is based on *i(re) *, to go ; _*iter(um)*_ is an adverbial formation, which strangely works as the name *iter*. In view of the ablative *itinere *etc., we'd rather expect a nominative _*itiner, itines, itinus...*_.


----------

